# Put girls to bed



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Put the girls to bed ,, hope they make it to spring , they are the best little girls only 5 or 6 Sting's this summer. They made 10 frames honey each that we took plus winter stores 2 deeps and a medium . they were 5 frame nucs , looked light when I was putting them in the hive but crap was happening with life so thought I'd just make the best of it and keep them . the one I got them from said bring them back he would give me new one's glad I didn't


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Put mine away a while back tom. I do have to make up some candy for them soon. I'd like this weather to hold for a good while longer but not sure it will.

 Al


----------

